# Rabbit Season!



## sammerguy

Went out for 40 mins at the farm and got my first rabbit of the year. He's soaking in some salt water right now getting ready for dinner tomorrow night! Anyone else have any luck today?


----------



## PARK92

i went out sunday and got one. no dogs just walking through the brush. jumped about ten yards out then made a mad dash at about 30 yards. only one i shot and only one i seen that outing, hunted for about 2 hours.


----------



## ggcanteri

ticks are bad this year 
found them on my beagles from this past weekend
anyone else having the same problems??


----------



## TomC

No problems with the ticks, the heat thou now thats an issue in contending with. I hope it starts cooling down so i can run em longer than 1-2hrs.


----------



## ggcanteri

we have been out several times 
lots of runs with the dogs
we need a wet snow to knock down some of the vegetation in order to see them
I'll try again sunday


----------



## fishintechnician

I went last night and got 2 bunnies and 1 squirrel. no dogs just walking about a 2.5 hr trip. not to bad for the first trip of the year. Come on cold and snow!!


----------



## Shaun69007

Hunted a timbered property that i leased yesterday. It was timbered about 5 years ago. Didnt hit it hard but jumped 7 and bagged 2. Oh yeah i had 3 of my 4 girls out shaking the timbers.


----------



## fishintechnician

hunted a small creek line this afternoon... havent been in a couple years and it grew up thick!! got 1 more today, jumped 10 total shot at 3 bagged 1!! I will be back, lol. In the first 2 trips this year, with temps in the 50's ive seen more rabbits than last year. I think its gonna be a good year


----------



## fish*FEAR*me

Gonna try to get the pups out Friday. Probably gonna head down to aep. Hopefully we can get into some there! Haven't had much luck around here.


----------



## ggcanteri

I rabbit hunted aep a for opening weekend
tough going 
huge runs couldn't hear dogs some of the time
also, like everywhere else, the vegetation too thick to see the rabbits
I think there must be a lot of coyotes in aep several went straight to the holes
we have had great action all the times out but the kill to run ratio is bad at the present time
try try again!!!!


----------



## m_miller

I spent a couple weekends down at aep this fall fishing and at night the coyotes were thick.


----------



## jray

killed two on public ground thanksgiving the dogs were running both at once. Found a ladder stand and jumped up into it. when life gives you lemons...


----------



## Bowhunter57

I haven't seen any rabbits in over 3 years. Too many feral cats and coyotes. 
I miss eating rabbit...mmm. 

Bowhunter57


----------



## Love2kayak

I've only seen them at one place this season, my buddies gpa's land close to dillon and we've seen probably around 15 or so. Jumped two while squirrel hunting couple days ago. Like everywhere else there are plenty of yotes around the area but there's plenty of rabbits. Only place I've seen them so often since I was a kid actually 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## T-180

From riding in the combine to working the bird dog, I've seen a ton of rabbits. The warm has them jumping a little early so it should get better. 
Agreed about the coyotes, but the feral cats & the free roaming cats that people let go everywhere really hit the baby bunnies especially. We'll start the yote trapping here very soon to at least keep them in check.


----------



## sammerguy

I've gotten 2 more since. I jumped 5 on my last outing. There seems to be plenty of them on my grandfathers land. I'm nor using dog, its just me walking thru the grass. I can't wait for some snow. This grass is way too tall for me. I only have about 4 seconds to hear, see and shoot the rabbit. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## ggcanteri

heading to logrange in the morn to hunt some bunnies the dogs and I are ready to go 
rain or shine


----------



## fish*FEAR*me

Got out and killed a few Sunday.my six month old pups are really starting to get it. It's been real fun watching there progress. And as a first time beagler we have been learning a lot together!

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## sammerguy

Man I wish I had some dogs, or knew someone that did. I feel like there are tons of rabbits I just cannot find on my grandapas land.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## jlami

sammerguy said:


> Man I wish I had some dogs, or knew someone that did. I feel like there are tons of rabbits I just cannot find on my grandapas land.
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


I have a 2 year old Weim that I have been trying to hunt since he was a pup. I'll bring him out and see what he does if you promise not to shoot him.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## fish*FEAR*me

sammerguy said:


> Man I wish I had some dogs, or knew someone that did. I feel like there are tons of rabbits I just cannot find on my grandapas land.
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


 I'm new into using dogs. It's definitely fun. 
Where abouts do you hunt?

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## rocco812

Hey that's me in your pic


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## fish*FEAR*me

What are u talking about..I don't know you!! Lol can't wait to see your new pups!!

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

